# Busqueda de normas NEMA



## richarfdez (Feb 1, 2009)

Quiero pedir su ayuda para esto;
he tratado de buscar las normas NEMA por toda la red pero no he encontrado nada queria saber si alguien de ustedes tiene algo de esa normas para PLC´s y tambien si saben algo de los tipos de protocolos que usan los PLC´s de general electric.


Se los voy agradecer  mucho.


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Richar: En la red sólo vas a encontrar dónde comprarlas (Al igual que las IEC) No son baratas y depende de la voluntad del que las haya pagado y las tenga, el darte una copia gratuita

Igualmente, suerte en tu búsqueda


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 9, 2009)

Si estas estudiando las organizaciones mundiales (IEEE, ANSI, UL, etc) tienen afiliaciones con las universidades, asi que puedes ir con los jefes de academia para que ellos soliciten la información para usos academicos.... 

Tambien en las bibliotecas llegan a tener esa información, veo que estas en Mexico.. asi que puedes hacer una visita a la biblioteca central de la UNAM (junto a rectoria) o a la biblioteca general (junto al universum), ademas una visita a una biblioteca de vez en cuando no le hace daño a nadie


----------

